# Weed and separation anxiety?



## LegalizeBelgium (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi, i kinda need some info on this topic. Some history: my mom usually is a very outspoken, smart and a big mouth she doesn't bow down to anything or anyone normally but now with the second divorce going on she is losing her self again, digging her own little depression pit like last time.
Back then we desisted to submit her to the hospital cz she was going crazy basically it wasn't like a heavy pshyc ward or anything but she just got help there and shit, there they said it was separation anxiety and a heavy depression. She got better found a new man after she came home, life went on like normal until a few weeks ago..

Its not as bad as before but my mom sometimes has episodes that no-one can reach her she just keeps seeing herself as the evil... i thought about weed allot, she has done it twice with me but she cant seem to handle the THC just makes her think more and usually in a bad way so im trying to find a perfect CBD strain for her to try. Its still illegal here in belgium and holland has some medical things but cant seem to find anything specific for this its all really weird and unclear what that product does, whats actually in it and how much there is in.. basically fucking nightmare when it comes to edibles and oils...

So im thinking growing my own little CBD strain this wont be a fast option but its better then nothing unless anyone has any idea's about this? ive done some research on medical weed but not that much so any info or strains to grow would be welcome! Thanks for getting this far


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 13, 2017)

I recommend a tinder account and some super silver haze,,, should fix her rite up. GL


----------



## LegalizeBelgium (Apr 13, 2017)

Hahaha aigt wont need a tinder account ill just hop over the border and get some good super silver i know some places  Thanks man ill keep it in mind!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 4, 2017)

LegalizeBelgium said:


> Hi, i kinda need some info on this topic. Some history: my mom usually is a very outspoken, smart and a big mouth she doesn't bow down to anything or anyone normally but now with the second divorce going on she is losing her self again, digging her own little depression pit like last time.
> Back then we desisted to submit her to the hospital cz she was going crazy basically it wasn't like a heavy pshyc ward or anything but she just got help there and shit, there they said it was separation anxiety and a heavy depression. She got better found a new man after she came home, life went on like normal until a few weeks ago..
> 
> Its not as bad as before but my mom sometimes has episodes that no-one can reach her she just keeps seeing herself as the evil... i thought about weed allot, she has done it twice with me but she cant seem to handle the THC just makes her think more and usually in a bad way so im trying to find a perfect CBD strain for her to try. Its still illegal here in belgium and holland has some medical things but cant seem to find anything specific for this its all really weird and unclear what that product does, whats actually in it and how much there is in.. basically fucking nightmare when it comes to edibles and oils...
> ...


Come have a look here for help
https://www.rollitup.org/t/mindfulness-meditation-for-medical-users.950536/


----------

